# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  SHEBUNTU Project

## ivan.serra

Hi to All
My name is Ivan fro Italy and I'm Ubuntu user and I love this OS
I created a new project on Launchpad and I'm just asking you help about that

https://launchpad.net/ubuntushe

*SHEBUNTU* would be a new version based on Ubuntu dedicated to women world.
Ubuntu is a Debian-based operating system that is having considerable success in the world of Linux and Open Source, but I believe and am convinced that the majority of users are men.
  The purpose and the goal of this project is to raise awareness and bring this OS to the world of women by giving all women the opportunity to understand and use SHEBUNTU operating system.
In surveys carried out most of the women interviewed, want a simple and already complete system with no further complications in the installation of programs or other, SHEBUNTU wants to satisfy this request by using already potential and ease of installation and hardware recognition of Ubuntu, but with the peculiarity of having everything already installed, tools,links and programs dedicated to women, plus special graphics, backgrounds, themes and logos for women too.
  I think this can help the Ubuntu community to widen the already large number of users, while giving all women the chance to appreciate an operating system dedicated to them

<<My wife doesn't want use Ubuntu yet so I want create a new version of Ubuntu for all female world, simple version based on Ubuntu for approach all women at the Linux and Open Source world with installed all tools, programs and utility for them, like horoscope, fertility calculation, diary, meteo, links at the most famous female sites,pidgin plugins, skype, with female themes.....and many other>>

Please let me know
We just looking for:


Graphics for the new themes,usplash,logo and wallpapersNew female programs,tools and links listCollaborators
 Thanks to all
Regards
Ivan

----------


## ivan.serra

Hi to All
My name is Ivan fro Italy and I'm Ubuntu user and I love this OS
I created a new project on Launchpad and I'm just asking you help about that

https://launchpad.net/ubuntushe

*SHEBUNTU* would be a new version based on Ubuntu dedicated to women world.
Ubuntu is a Debian-based operating system that is having considerable success in the world of Linux and Open Source, but I believe and am convinced that the majority of users are men.
  The purpose and the goal of this project is to raise awareness and bring this OS to the world of women by giving all women the opportunity to understand and use SHEBUNTU operating system.
In surveys carried out most of the women interviewed, want a simple and already complete system with no further complications in the installation of programs or other, SHEBUNTU wants to satisfy this request by using already potential and ease of installation and hardware recognition of Ubuntu, but with the peculiarity of having everything already installed, tools,links and programs dedicated to women, plus special graphics, backgrounds, themes and logos for women too.
  I think this can help the Ubuntu community to widen the already large number of users, while giving all women the chance to appreciate an operating system dedicated to them

<<My wife doesn't want use Ubuntu yet so I want create a new version of Ubuntu for all female world, simple version based on Ubuntu for approach all women at the Linux and Open Source world with installed all tools, programs and utility for them, like horoscope, fertility calculation, diary, meteo, links at the most famous female sites,pidgin plugins, skype, with female themes.....and many other>>

Please let me know
We just looking for:


Graphics for the new themes,usplash,logo and wallpapersNew female programs,tools and links listCollaborators
 Thanks to all
Regards
Ivan

----------


## earthpigg

> fertility calculation


LOL  :Popcorn: 


well anyways, good luck sir.

and let us know if you are having any technical difficulties with your project (aside form females looking at you in amused bewilderment).

----------


## ivan.serra

yeah my friend Can you help us?

----------


## ~sHyLoCk~

Wasn't there one already?

----------


## ivan.serra

:Smile:  nice but this is for teenagers!

----------


## -grubby

Pardon if I may, but this distro sounds, at best, sexist. Also: Another fork of Ubuntu? Really?

----------


## handy

Ivan, I think that if a Ubuntu derivative, being aimed at meeting the requirements of the female of our species is required, that it should be organised by the female Ubuntu users themselves.

I've learned over the last 50+ years that the male & the female brains are very different. There are quite a number of scientifically based books on the topic.

Being a male, making a Ubuntu for the female, is certainly not a situation I would want to put myself into.

I take my hat off to you, though it could be for your funeral...

----------


## handy

> Pardon if I may, but this distro sounds, at best, sexist. Also: Another fork of Ubuntu? Really?


If the fork was made by one, or preferably a team of females, I don't think there would be too much opposition.

As far as being sexist is concerned?  That really is a very interesting statement.  :Wink:

----------


## ivan.serra

Hi Handy
thanks for your message
yeah I know what you mean, I contacted the ubuntu female community for ask them help, I think that all us can organise this project with the everybody help right?
let me know if you can help us, join at our teams.......... we can throw the hook!

----------


## bruno9779

> Wasn't there one already?


Hanna montana Linux  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

How is that thing supposed to attract female users older that 16?

I wish I didn't open that link  :Sad:  I feel queasy now....

----------


## -grubby

> As far as being sexist is concerned?  That really is a very interesting statement.





> a new version of Ubuntu for all female world, *simple version* based on Ubuntu for approach all women at the Linux and Open Source world with installed all tools, programs and utility *for them*, like *horoscope, fertility calculation, diary, meteo, links at the most famous female sites,pidgin plugins, skype, with female themes*


Note the bold

----------


## ivan.serra

here a simple example for a wallpaper

----------


## fuzzyk.k

they may help, http://women.debian.org/

----------


## bruno9779

@ Ivan

A good idea may be starting from Mint, as it already meets many of your requirements.

I do not think you will be allowed to use Ubuntu logo or name, because the model of distro you are describing would involve the shipment of the ISO with a lot of propietary stuff installed

@ -grubby

he probably said simple as in easy to use, not as in minimalist

----------


## 3rdalbum

I don't think this will go down well amongst the women in the Ubuntu community, especially not with the Ubuntu Women team.

----------


## bruno9779

> they may help, http://women.debian.org/


It is a really good idea, especially considering that many of the debian women are italian like Ivan

----------


## handy

> Note the bold


Ivan is from Italy, so English is not his first language. I think he should be given some leeway with regard to his use of the English language due to that.

I still have enormous trouble with my native English & I know no other language.  I take my hat off to all those multi-linguists out there.

----------


## JillSwift

I can't tell if this is serious or not.

I hope not.

Because if this were to be serious, it'd be gawdamn insulting. I mean, the other specialized Ubuntus were arranged for special interests - and made some sense in that regard. But women are not a special interest group. We have our individual interests - and I can assure you that the suggested collection of packages for this superfluous idea hardly stand representative of anything other than some bizarre stereotype.

----------


## Sean Moran

Would some sort of 'meta-package' type thing to add to the standard be a possible alternative?  

Gender-specific graphics and desktop settings,  additional panel and menu applications and the default user config in general  are not too difficult to incorporate into a fairly economical set of packages.  Moreover by keeping as close to the standard system as possible, there would probably be less question over what is wrong if a user has problems and the essential system is still Ubuntu ...

... with lipstick!

I would like to offer help with graphics and setting up those configs if the project goes ahead, although I am still not quite sure how there becomes a need for an entire distro, as all I have been able to think of so far from reading are that these are fairly minor configuration changes, mostly to the /etc/skel/.gconf directory, as far as I am aware.

Please enlighten me if there is more depth to the project than I have been guessing, and I applaud your courage, Ivan.

----------


## ivan.serra

Hi 
thanks to all for the messages
I'm just trying to contact all women community for this project, anyway i will try with the debian community, I love Linux Mint, What do you mean with "as it already meets many of your requirements."?
Anyway I received a email from canonical about the request of my project and i'm just waiting for their answer jet, I don't wanna change all code I wanna also customize the usplash, logos and System for the woman plus install more tools and programs dedicated to them.

I think this can help the Ubuntu community to widen the already large number of users, while giving all women the chance to appreciate an operating system dedicated to them




> I can't tell if this is serious or not.
> 
> I hope not.
> 
> Because if this were to be serious, it'd be gawdamn insulting. I mean, the other specialized Ubuntus were arranged for special interests - and made some sense in that regard. But women are not a special interest group. We have our individual interests - and I can assure you that the suggested collection of packages for this superfluous idea hardly stand representative of anything other than some bizarre stereotype.


Thanks Sean Can you help us with new usplash,logo themes wallpapers graphics?

My friend Jill I'm serious anyway I can respect your opinion, read my message, I believe and am convinced that the majority of users are men.

<<In surveys carried out most of the women interviewed, want a simple and already complete system with no further complications in the installation of programs or other, SHEBUNTU wants to satisfy this request by using already potential and ease of installation and hardware recognition of Ubuntu, but with the peculiarity of having everything already installed, tools,links and programs dedicated to women, plus special graphics, backgrounds, themes and logos for women too>>

This project can help Ubuntu community

----------


## handy

I agree with whoever said that Linux Mint meets most of your requirements already.  

All you need to do if you must do something, is perhaps make a new theme for Mint.

----------


## macogw

We [Ubuntu Women Project] are not separatists.  Forking just makes our community even smaller.  Imagine if half the Ubuntu Women went to your project.  There'd be even fewer of us!  Instead of forking, why don't you work on improving Ubuntu?  There's nothing male-specific about it.  Besides, making a disto for women just opens us up to MORE harassment of the "aww, the stupid women can't even use a REAL distro" form.

----------


## ivan.serra

Hi Handy
I'm using also Mint gloria and felicia are very nice version but let me know more about your message

----------


## Sean Moran

> Thanks Sean Can you help us with new usplash,logo themes wallpapers graphics?


Ivan, you've guessed me fairly welll as I only finalised my first ever usplash theme (that I started work on on Saturday) this morning.  It is for another distribution and it really is a coincidence that you mentioned it, so stay in touch and I will do what I can to assist.  I live on GMT+8 and am generally here most of the day between around 6am and 8pm (midnight and 14:00 your time) 7 days a week, so let me know when and how I can help and I will do my best, no charge as usual because I'm already stony broke so let's save money.

----------


## bruno9779

> I love Linux Mint, What do you mean with "as it already meets many of your requirements."?


you stated that it should not require tinkering and configuring. And should be able to handle flash, mp3, and all propietary stuff out of the box.
Mint does that. And fror the same reasons you won't be allowed to use ubuntu in the name and logo

the same happenbed with ubuntu ultimate edition now called simply ultimate edition

----------


## renkinjutsu

> I can't tell if this is serious or not.
> 
> I hope not.
> 
> Because if this were to be serious, it'd be gawdamn insulting. I mean, the other specialized Ubuntus were arranged for special interests - and made some sense in that regard. But women are not a special interest group. We have our individual interests - and I can assure you that the suggested collection of packages for this superfluous idea hardly stand representative of anything other than some bizarre stereotype.


Maybe he's comparing all the women of the world to his wife who apparently doesn't like Ubuntu. He may think that he's doing the rest of the world a favor by making a completely new distro for his wife... who knows, maybe it'll be popular?

----------


## ivan.serra

> Ivan, you've guessed me fairly welll as I only finalised my first ever usplash theme (that I started work on on Saturday) this morning.  It is for another distribution and it really is a coincidence that you mentioned it, so stay in touch and I will do what I can to assist.  I live on GMT+8 and am generally here most of the day between around 6am and 8pm (midnight and 14:00 your time) 7 days a week, so let me know when and how I can help and I will do my best, no charge as usual because I'm already stony broke so let's save money.


Hi Sean
thanks for your help try to create new graphic with the name SHEBUNTU or UBUNTU SHE or Linux She and let me see your work my friend Ivan

----------


## ivan.serra

> Maybe he's comparing all the women of the world to his wife who apparently doesn't like Ubuntu. He may think that he's doing the rest of the world a favor by making a completely new distro for his wife... who knows, maybe it'll be popular?


eheheh My friend thanks for your message I wanna only help the community and maybe why not help my wife to approach at Linux with this new version!
But trust me if like to my wife probably like at much women! I think it is a good idea

----------


## Bachstelze

facepalm.jpg

----------


## Sean Moran

> Hi Sean
> thanks for your help try to create new graphic with the name SHEBUNTU or UBUNTU SHE or Linux She and let me see your work my friend Ivan


A very simple job, this one, so don't expect too much gloss...

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274977&page=4

----------


## ivan.serra

> you stated that it should not require tinkering and configuring. And should be able to handle flash, mp3, and all propietary stuff out of the box.
> Mint does that. And fror the same reasons you won't be allowed to use ubuntu in the name and logo
> 
> the same happenbed with ubuntu ultimate edition now called simply ultimate edition


Maybe we can merge all this Linux versions Ubuntu-LinuxMint-Debian  :Smile:

----------


## Amanda HazLaPaz

> horoscope, fertility calculation, diary, meteo, links at the most famous female sites,pidgin plugins, skype, with female themes


I'm a female*, and 0% of that interests me (okay, maybe the meteo/weather). I don't believe in astrology, I'm past childbearing years, I don't need a diary because I blog, I'd rather Fark than visit Goop or Lemondrop, I *hate* to chat...and what exactly is a 'female theme'? Pink? Babies, clouds, kittens, and flowers?

I agree heartily with the previous poster. Your intention is noble, and there may even be a contingent of females who would be happy with all of those preinstalled things, but I have to admit the idea makes me extremely uncomfortable. And sad.

*A car salesman once tried to point out the makeup mirror in the visors. I stared at him until he got embarrassed.

----------


## bruno9779

Ivan, i think you should check this link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimat...n_%28Ubuntu%29




> On October 18, 2007, TheeMahn received an e-mail from Canonical asking that the use of the Ubuntu logo and name stop. The reason was that Ubuntu Ultimate had become too different from Ubuntu and that continued use of the name and logo may damage the Ubuntu Project[1]. Ubuntu Ultimate then became Ultimate Edition.


take it in consideration before you start writing shebuntu all over the place

----------


## ivan.serra

> facepalm.jpg


what's that friend? I can't see it!




> Ivan, i think you should check this link:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimat...n_%28Ubuntu%29
> 
> 
> 
> take it in consideration before you start writing shebuntu all over the place


Yeah my friend I know thanks I will

----------


## alienclone

> facepalm.jpg


+1

----------


## dragos240

Hmm.... there is a site about ubuntu & women if my mind serves me right. But no OS. Go for it!

----------


## ivan.serra

> Yeah my friend I know thanks I will


I accept suggestions
maybe we can change the name in LINUX SHE

if somebody wanna contribuite with us I'm open to all help friends

----------


## Bachstelze

> Hmm.... there is a site about ubuntu & women if my mind serves me right. But no OS. Go for it!


If the UbuntuWomen group though such an os was needed, they would have done it already. In case you didn't know, they are perfectly capable do to that themselves.

----------


## ivan.serra

> Hmm.... there is a site about ubuntu & women if my mind serves me right. But no OS. Go for it!


yeah maybe you mean the ubuntu-women community!

----------


## ivan.serra

> If the UbuntuWomen group though such an os was needed, they would have done it already. In case you didn't know, they are perfectly capable do to that themselves.


Hi friend yeah I know that I tried to contact them for explain my project then I hope i can help the women community for this job

thanks
Ivan

----------


## cmay

As far as this  goes I would think you already got some valid point to  why this is not such good idea in this thread .
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...18#post8024218

----------


## Bachstelze

> Hi friend yeah I know that I tried to contact them for explain my project then I hope i can help the women community for this job
> 
> thanks
> Ivan


Massive fail in 3, 2, 1...

----------


## handy

I'm wondering if I have just been for a walk down the garden path?

At least I enjoyed the scenery.  :Smile:

----------


## Bachstelze

> I'm wondering if I have just been for a walk down the garden path?
> 
> At least I enjoyed the scenery.


Unlike this thread.

----------


## loell

maybe he uses google translate? it's very difficult to communicate using that thing. maybe someone could explain to him point blanc in native Italian that his idea will not work and been thought about many times.

----------


## ivan.serra

Hi to all
Hi  Amanda
My apologies for my english and for my post I don't wanna create a problem and I don't mean that the women are different from the men, I thought that this project can help the Ubuntu community to widen the already large number of users, while giving all women the chance to appreciate an operating system dedicated to them.
probably is not a good idea I don't know, trust me I opened this project because I believed

regards
Ivan

----------


## ivan.serra

> maybe he uses google translate? it's very difficult to communicate using that thing. maybe someone could explain to him point blanc in native Italian that his idea will not work and been thought about many times.


Ok friends
I can understand and respect all opinions, My english is not good but I hope that everybody can understand my good intentions
I thought that this project can help the Ubuntu community to widen the already large number of users, while giving all women the chance to appreciate an operating system dedicated to them.
probably it is not a good idea I don't know, trust me I opened this project because I believed

sorry thanks to all
Ivan

----------


## dragos240

> If the UbuntuWomen group though such an os was needed, they would have done it already. In case you didn't know, they are perfectly capable do to that themselves.


I  am perfectly aware about this. I know they can do this themselves, but since there is no OS specifically for this, one may be created, as long as it doesn't use 'buntu' in it.

----------


## bruno9779

Go ahead Ivan, and count on me if you need help with translating something.

I am completely bilingual in English Italian and Spanish, and can speak average Portuguese.

By the way, Italian is my mother language.

If you believe in it just go ahead

----------


## Xbehave

so far i have only come across 1 gender specific app:


```
Name       : cycle
Arch       : noarch
Version    : 0.3.1
Release    : 8.fc11
Size       : 81 k
Repo       : fedora
Summary    : Calendar program for women
URL        : http://cycle.sourceforge.net
License    : GPLv2+
Description: Cycle is a calendar for women. Given a cycle length or statistics
           : for several periods, it can calculate the days until
           : menstruation, the days of "safe" sex, the fertile period, and the
           : days to ovulations, and define the d.o.b. of a child. It allows
           : the user to write notes and helps to supervise the administration
           : of hormonal contraceptive tablets.
           :
           : Multiple users allowed. Data is protected by a password for every
           : user.
           :
           : NOTE: This program is not a reliable contraceptive method. It
           : does neither help to prevent sexual transmision diseases like
           : AIDS. It is just an electronic means of keeping track of some of
           : your medical data and extract some statistical conclusions from
           : them. You cannot consider this program as a substitute for your
           : gynecologist in any way.
```

Stick a GUI front end  on that/integrate it into the calendar app, theme the distro pink :Capital Razz:  an your done!

----------


## ~sHyLoCk~

Omfg.

----------


## bruno9779

there are a bunch of them

menstruation calendars @ sourceforge here

But I can't think of any other specific app.
Maybe you could make a firefox addon that filters out football sites...

----------


## cmay

We might as well just get used to these threads as long as there is the tools that makes it possible for almost anyone with a little time on the hands to make a ubuntu remaster. 

However I understand that many people and including me feel that there is something that could be done to give back to the community and the thought and intention is for the most part well intended.  But the thing is as there comes more forks each having their own target group it ends up splitting the community instead. 

I would  give the advise that unless your are really talented coder and can contribute to ubuntu directly instead of forking a well working base then contribute to the community by writing and donations. 

this will help ubuntu improve and it is still free for anyone to make their own dream distribution as they see fit. but as long as there is no beta ready then there really is nothing of substance to discuss is there ? .

----------


## macogw

> In surveys carried out most of the women interviewed, want a simple and already complete system with no further complications in the installation of programs or other,


Wait, are you saying my dad and brother are women?

----------


## ivan.serra

> Wait, are you saying my dad and brother are women?


I don't know what you mean I told you my enaglish is not good
sorry but not is my intention say you bad things!

----------


## macogw

I'm saying wanting software to work without tweaking is true of pretty much ALL users, not just women.  As an example, I listed my father and brother (papa & fraterno....sorry, I don't know Italian, I'm just guessing from Latin) as users who would benefit from ease of use.  So why not just work on making software easier and better *all around*?

----------


## ivan.serra

Thanks again to all
Thanks Bruno for your help and thanks Cmay for your message
I wanna try with your help to create this new version and like Bob Marley said, Time will tell!!

another free program here

http://linuxorg.sourceforge.net/

a simple image for my beta test version (italian menu)

----------


## ivan.serra

we just talking about that here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...08#post8024908

----------


## ivan.serra

> I'm saying wanting software to work without tweaking is true of pretty much ALL users, not just women.  As an example, I listed my father and brother (papa & fraterno....sorry, I don't know Italian, I'm just guessing from Latin) as users who would benefit from ease of use.  So why not just work on making software easier and better *all around*?


macogw I appreciate your opinion and your words anyway I wanna try to create this version I have good intentions not for say that the women are stupid, I love the women I love my wife and I wanna help her and all to use Ubuntu or Linux simple and configurated version, I hope you can understand me.

regards
Ivan

----------


## ivan.serra

a simple image for my beta test version (italian menu)

----------


## dragos240

> a simple image for my beta test version (italian menu)


Very nice! Good job!

----------


## macogw

> @ Ivan
> 
> A good idea may be starting from Mint, as it already meets many of your requirements.
> 
> I do not think you will be allowed to use Ubuntu logo or name, because the model of distro you are describing would involve the shipment of the ISO with a lot of propietary stuff installed
> 
> @ -grubby
> 
> he probably said simple as in easy to use, not as in minimalist


Grubby wasn't pointing out "simple" v. "lots of apps." Grubby was pointing out sexism.  See "simple"?  That's the assumption that women aren't as smart as men and need things dumbed down more than men do.  See "horoscopes"?  Rather big assumption about women's interests.... Etc.




> so far i have only come across 1 gender specific app:
> 
> 
> ```
> Name       : cycle
> Arch       : noarch
> Version    : 0.3.1
> Release    : 8.fc11
> Size       : 81 k
> ...


1. Men may wish to track their wife's cycle
2. *NOT ALL WOMEN LOVE PINK!*

----------


## pwnst*r

> I don't think this will go down well amongst the women in the Ubuntu community, especially not with the Ubuntu Women team.


probably not, but it's not aimed towards those types of users anyway, so who cares.

----------


## dragos240

> Grubby wasn't pointing out "simple" v. "lots of apps." Grubby was pointing out sexism.  See "simple"?  That's the assumption that women aren't as smart as men and need things dumbed down more than men do.  See "horoscopes"?  Rather big assumption about women's interests.... Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Men may wish to track their wife's cycle
> 2. *NOT ALL WOMEN LOVE PINK!*


Pink <3  :LOL:

----------


## macogw

(_Moderation note_ Merged Community Cafe thread with older thread in Ubuntu Women)

----------


## ivan.serra

> Grubby wasn't pointing out "simple" v. "lots of apps." Grubby was pointing out sexism.  See "simple"?  That's the assumption that women aren't as smart as men and need things dumbed down more than men do.  See "horoscopes"?  Rather big assumption about women's interests.... Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Men may wish to track their wife's cycle
> 2. *NOT ALL WOMEN LOVE PINK!*


yes I know but this is only a beta version of the first wallpaper but not all images or themes will be pink my friend
macoqw have you  a nice theme or wallpaper,usplash icons?

----------


## ivan.serra

> (_Moderation note_ Merged Community Cafe thread with older thread in Ubuntu Women)


thanks sorry I opened many threads

----------


## pwnst*r

of course not all women love pink.  nor does every guy like blue.  not every distro caters to every person.  one day, maybe there will be a bi-curious distro.  who knows?  people sure are offended easily nowadays.  don't you have more important things to worry about other than someone forking an Ubuntu distro that's not of your liking?  if you don't, real life awaits you.  good luck with that.

----------


## macogw

> macogw I appreciate your opinion and your words anyway I wanna try to create this version I have good intentions not for say that the women are stupid, I love the women I love my wife and I wanna help her and all to use Ubuntu or Linux simple and configurated version, I hope you can understand me.
> 
> regards
> Ivan


You don't understand why this is incredibly insulting do you?  Let me spell it out:  You are working from the assumption that WOMEN need computers to be easy.  WOMEN specifically.  As if men don't!   It's the assumption that women are dumber than men.  If you want to make Ubuntu easier to use, by all means go for it!  But there is no reason to pretend that only women would benefit from ease of use or that only women need easy to use systems.

Also, the stereotype you're working off of regarding what women do with their time and what apps would interest us? It sucks. Hardcore.




> yes I know but this is only a beta version of the first wallpaper but not all images or themes will be pink my friend
> macoqw have you  a nice theme or wallpaper,usplash icons?


I use the Kubuntu default.

----------


## Mornedhel

Disclaimer : I'm a man. I wouldn't qualify myself as a feminist, more as a "I don't even understand why sexism exists"-ist.




> I believe and am convinced that the majority of users are men.


Uh, yeah. That would be a demographic issue : most Linux users are men because most Linux users are geeks, and most geeks are men. It's not like we're trying to actively bar them from our little elitist world. If some women believe so, and sometimes I have come across that opinion, then I would very much like to sit down and discuss it.

It's probably the same reason girls like dolls and boys like cars : because they were brought up to believe that it suited their gender better. It's a social, artificial barrier.




> <<In surveys carried out most of the women interviewed, want a simple and already complete system with no further complications in the installation of programs or other, SHEBUNTU wants to satisfy this request by using already potential and ease of installation and hardware recognition of Ubuntu, but with the peculiarity of having everything already installed, tools,links and programs dedicated to women, plus special graphics, backgrounds, themes and logos for women too>>


Ok, what surveys are you talking about ? And doesn't everyone want "a simple and already complete system with no further complications in the installation of programs or other" ? Isn't that the whole point of Ubuntu (vanilla) ?

Does SHEBUNTU (now talk about a name that won't translate well) mean that Ubuntu is male-oriented ? 'Cause I sure didn't see the car tuning and beer news feeds being the default in Liferea. Actually, I didn't see anything that was gender-specific (whatever that means) in Ubuntu.

Yes, there is a problem with a form of sexism within the Linux community (and probably within the various tech communities : gaming, general computing, etc.). It's not that we're trying to say that women don't deserve to join the community, or that they're less technically apt. In my opinion, it's plainly this : it's a boys' club because the participants are mostly male. And the participants are mostly male because it's a boys' club. Hence the poor jokes in bad taste at the Flash conference and the Ruby one, and interviewers asking questions like "as a woman, why did you become interested in computers ?" in a surprised tone. It's not specific to the FOSS world, that behavior can be found anywhere enough men are gathered.

But you won't solve the problem by creating situations where the differences between sexes are underlined with stereotypes (c'mon, full-pink as the default ?).




> people sure are offended easily nowadays.  don't you have more important things to worry about other than someone forking an Ubuntu distro that's not of your liking?  if you don't, real life awaits you.  good luck with that.


Ok, can we stop this please ? Every time someone takes a stance here, there come the "lulz it's only compooters get a real lief kthx". I wish I could win all my arguments like this. "Lulz it's only fundamantal resaerch on bayesian netwerks get a real lief Mr. Advisor kthx."

If he didn't want our opinion, he wouldn't have posted a thread. It won't do any good to his project if he only gets feedback from people who like his idea.

----------


## renkinjutsu

Shouldn't we all just switch to Arch?


I'm kidding of course.. But it's an excellent distro

----------


## ivan.serra

> You don't understand why this is incredibly insulting do you?  Let me spell it out:  You are working from the assumption that WOMEN need computers to be easy.  WOMEN specifically.  As if men don't!   It's the assumption that women are dumber than men.  If you want to make Ubuntu easier to use, by all means go for it!  But there is no reason to pretend that only women would benefit from ease of use or that only women need easy to use systems.
> 
> Also, the stereotype you're working off of regarding what women do with their time and what apps would interest us? It sucks. Hardcore.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Kubuntu default.


Dear Macogw and friends I don't wanna insulting to you and maybe the idea is not good, too much problem and probably everybody think that my intentions not is good.
Unfotunately my english is a tragedy and I can't explain well my project,intentions........anyway I respect everybody opinions my apologies

----------


## pwnst*r

> Ok, can we stop this please ?


stop what? giving MY opinion?  uh, no.

----------


## juancarlospaco

OMG!, Woman are able to use the normal standard official Ubuntu,
is pointless creating a _"special"_ Distro, woman are too smart,
Fork for good reasons, not just for fun, 

...if you are interested in something like these, 
would be better that you create a Theme dedicated to Woman, 
package it on .deb, setup a PPA, 
and push the other program as recommendations of these package.

 :Smile:

----------


## ivan.serra

> Disclaimer :
> Ok, can we stop this please ? Every time someone takes a stance here, there come the "lulz it's only compooters get a real lief kthx". I wish I could win all my arguments like this. "Lulz it's only fundamantal resaerch on bayesian netwerks get a real lief Mr. Advisor kthx."
> 
> If he didn't want our opinion, he wouldn't have posted a thread. It won't do any good to his project if he only gets feedback from people who like his idea.


Thanks




> OMG!, Woman are able to use the normal standard official Ubuntu,
> is pointless creating a _"special"_ Distro, woman are too smart,
> Fork for good reasons, not just for fun, 
> 
> ...if you are interested in something like these, 
> would be better that you create a Theme dedicated to Woman, 
> package it on .deb, setup a PPA, 
> and push the other program as recommendations of these package.


yeah my friend probably I will...too much bad opinions

----------


## macogw

All the mansplain, othering, and condescencion is making me grunch on a massive scale.

----------


## MelDJ

is this the same thread that was in the general help section?
hi ivan, i think you should focus more on customizing your ubuntu for your wife. your findings seem to be too general to me. i know you mean well. but, there are already many women using ubuntu, so i dont find a reason to make an ubuntu for specifically for women with things a man thinks women wants in them. 
just my 2 cents..please dont scold me though :Smile:

----------


## ivan.serra

> is this the same thread that was in the general help section?
> hi ivan, i think you should focus more on customizing your ubuntu for your wife. your findings seem to be too general to me. i know you mean well. but, there are already many women using ubuntu, so i dont find a reason to make an ubuntu for specifically for women with things a man thinks women wants in them. 
> just my 2 cents..please dont scold me though


dear MelDj
I appreciated your message thanks




> OMG!, Woman are able to use the normal standard official Ubuntu,
> is pointless creating a _"special"_ Distro, woman are too smart,
> Fork for good reasons, not just for fun, 
> 
> ...if you are interested in something like these, 
> would be better that you create a Theme dedicated to Woman, 
> package it on .deb, setup a PPA, 
> and push the other program as recommendations of these package.


yeah my friend probably I will...too much bad opinions

----------


## bruno9779

@ macogw

You are blowing things out of proportion. And needlessly.

What Ivan says about horoscope, his color choice for the theme, and so on are perfectly appropriate for a lot of places: South and Central America, the Mediterranean, the Far East.

In Italy, Spain, Argentina and Peru for example, horoscopes are only read by women (and politicians).

The Latin woman is REMARKABLY more feminine the the anglo-saxon.
A Latin woman is very likely to think that tinkering with a computer is not something a woman should do; like repairing your car or playing football.

This is a typical cultural clash, the fact that almost all negative feedback is coming from US peers kinda demonstrates this.

Men and women are not equal. They have never been and will never be. The differences, cultural and genetic, are abysmal.

What is equal (or at least should be) is the rights and the chances the each get in life.

----------


## juancarlospaco

Woman are IT Pro's too, or designers, programmers, and such,
woman are not _"special"_ people, dont need _"special"_ Ubuntu,
think on other things, something beatifull_(like a theme)_ 
or something usefull_(like a program)_.

_@bruno9779: you dont know what are you talking about, dont mention Argentina please, im from Argentina._

 :Smile:

----------


## macogw

> Men and women are not equal. They have never been and will never be. The differences, cultural and genetic, are abysmal.


Bull. Men and women are equal.  That is not to say that men and women are the same, but we are equal. Or at least, we SHOULD be treated equally.

----------


## shadowspar

Hi Ivan, 

Thanks for your good intentions, but the thing is -- just like men, women aren't all the same and don't have the same interests.  There are plenty of women who like football, plenty of guys who follow astrology, and both men and women who are experts with linux or completely new to it.  Do you see why expecting all women to like pink and (especially) be technical novices is insulting? 

I think that's not your intention, though.  Instead, why not focus on making Ubuntu easier to use *for everybody*, and let each person dress it up with the things they like?

----------


## ivan.serra

> @ macogw
> 
> You are blowing things out of proportion. And needlessly.
> 
> What Ivan says about horoscope, his color choice for the theme, and so on are perfectly appropriate for a lot of places: South and Central America, the Mediterranean, the Far East.
> 
> In Italy, Spain, Argentina and Peru for example, horoscopes are only read by women (and politicians).
> 
> The Latin woman is REMARKABLY more feminine the the anglo-saxon.
> ...


Thanks Bruno probably it is not a good idea  (probabilmente hanno ragione, le mie intenzioni sono comunque buone non volevo offendere nessuno pensavo potesse essere una buona idea)

----------


## ivan.serra

> Hi Ivan, 
> 
> Thanks for your good intentions, but the thing is -- just like men, women aren't all the same and don't have the same interests.  There are plenty of women who like football, plenty of guys who follow astrology, and both men and women who are experts with linux or completely new to it.  Do you see why expecting all women to like pink and (especially) be technical novices is insulting? 
> 
> I think that's not your intention, though.  Instead, why not focus on making Ubuntu easier to use *for everybody*, and let each person dress it up with the things they like?


Yeah correct my friend I agree with you......But I don't wanna create a new distro or version I wanna only create a complete packages with new themes logos and programs dedicated to women, maybe because my english is a tragedy so I can't explain very well my intentions, I hope Bruno can help me!

----------


## bruno9779

> Bull. Men and women are equal.  That is not to say that men and women are the same, but we are equal. Or at least, we SHOULD be treated equally.


Super bull

do you need maternity leave? are you better that your girlfriend at multitasking? 

We are not the same and are not equal. This misconception is only bound to increase sexism over time. Where fundamental differences are overlooked there is no way a just social framework can be established.

----------


## macogw

> Thanks Bruno probably it is not a good idea  (probabilmente hanno ragione, le mie intenzioni sono comunque buone non volevo offendere nessuno pensavo potesse essere una buona idea)


This is an English-only board.

He said:
probably right, my intentions are good, however I did not want to offend anyone I thought might be a good idea

----------


## pwnst*r

> Woman are IT Pro's too, or designers, programmers, and such,
> woman are not _"special"_ people, dont need _"special"_ Ubuntu,
> think on other things, something beatifull_(like a theme)_ 
> or something usefull_(like a program)_.
> 
> [


um, of course they are, nobody's arguing that, but most aren't.  again, this wouldn't cater to every woman, just like any other distro wouldn't cater to every man.  i'm not sure what's so difficult to understand about that.

bruno9779

/thread

----------


## macogw

> Super bull
> 
> do you need maternity leave? are you better that your girlfriend at multitasking? 
> 
> We are not the same and are not equal. This misconception is only bound to increase sexism over time. Where fundamental differences are overlooked there is no way a just social framework can be established.


Since I'm not pregnant, no, I don't need maternity leave.  But hey, it's not like only women take time off when a new baby arrives.  Or do you live somewhere so backwards that paternity leave doesn't yet exist?  And I don't have a girlfriend.  My _boyfriend_ broke up with me a month ago.

----------


## pwnst*r

it all comes to light.

----------


## ivan.serra

> Bull. Men and women are equal.  That is not to say that men and women are the same, but we are equal. Or at least, we SHOULD be treated equally.


yes I know my wife is like me , but I love music,guitar and soccer and she hates the soccer, she loves pink, she loves read the horoscope and meteo, check her biorhythm....for that I wanna help them with new packages with this tools, programs and links with most famous female site (italia site www.alfemminile.com) installed
new themes why this is a bad idea my friend? I don't want insulting the women and my wife!

----------


## wildman4god

What's wrong with you people,

I can't speak for other contries but for the USA women are equal by law, And I believe equal in the eyes of God. USA is the "leader of the whole free world" and the USA believes women should be treated as equal to men (according to law), if a particualr women believes she shouldn't play football or tinker with a computer thats her business, but that doesn't mean we as men should impose limits on women just because they are women. I am surprosed at the shear amount of sexism in FOSS, if you look at the rest of the world you'd think sexism was a non-issue now as it's looked down upon just like racism. but come into a linux message board and it's like we've regressed socially over a hundred years, news flash we live in the 21st century lets start acting like it and give people the basic respect they are entitled to.

----------


## pwnst*r

> What's wrong with you people,
> 
> I can't speak for other contries but for the USA women are equal by law, And I believe equal in the eyes of God. USA is the "leader of the whole free world" and the USA believes women should be treated as equal to men (according to law), if a particualr women believes she shouldn't play football or tinker with a computer thats her business, but that doesn't mean we as men should impose limits on women just because they are women. I am surprosed at the shear amount of sexism in FOSS, if you look at the rest of the world you'd think sexism was a non-issue now as it's looked down upon just like racism. but come into a linux message board and it's like we've regressed socially over a hundred years, news flash we live in the 21st century lets start acting like it and give people the basic respect they are entitled to.


psst.  leave religion out of this.

----------


## juancarlospaco

> instead, why not focus on *making ubuntu easier to use *for everybody**,


Yes...




> of course they are, but most aren't.  
> I'm not sure what's so difficult to understand about that.


No...

_There are Female Kernel Hackers, i hope never read this..._

----------


## roebek

This is not an Ubuntu for women, it is just *what a man thinks* that a woman would like to have in any OS. 

PD.- BTW, I'm a woman, and I hate pink themes... I've never read horoscope, and so on. 

Your intention is good, but your message (and others) is plenty of prejudices and stereotypes.

What would you think about a (hypothetical) Hebuntu, with themes based on football, guns and *****? It would be a very bad idea since some men would feel very uncomfortable with this image about them.

It's really simple, let us choose (theme, programs, applets, and so on).  :Smile:

----------


## pwnst*r

> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> No...
> 
> _There are Female Kernel Hackers, i hope never read this..._


oh brother.  so you're telling me most ARE technically savvy?  really?

----------


## ivan.serra

Why I don't speak English very well!!
I told to everybody I believe we are all equal Bob Marley said <<Until the colour of a mans skin Is of no more significance than the colour of his eye>>
This is the Linux philosophy and I love this philosophy, no difference no race
And SHEBUNTU or Linux SHE for me is only a new themes wallpapers installed tools programs and links for the women based on Ubuntu,Mint or other distro ....simply that! no new distro no difference.
If some women don't like pink she cans use the classic ubuntu version
I hope you can understand me

----------


## wildman4god

> psst. leave religion out of this.


I can't mention what I believe, wern't we all just talking about equallity and freedom.

----------


## bruno9779

> _@bruno9779: you dont know what are you talking about, dont mention Argentina please, im from Argentina._


I lived in Argentina, my wife is Argentinian and she thinks the same. I take her opinios for autoritative, as she filmed a series of documentaries on superstition on the whole of south america for Cuatrocabezas (si sos argento sabes queines son ellos)

Hay mas ahora voy a meter un mate paraguayo come avatar (ya que el mate argento es un puerto de palos)




> USA is the "leader of the whole free world"


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

this is a troll right? 
Is freedom the right of invading 60 countries in 64 years?
than yes, US is leader of the ....  :LOL:  :LOL:  i can't write that....

----------


## juancarlospaco

> This is not an Ubuntu for women, it is just *what a man thinks*
> PD.- BTW, I'm a woman, and I hate pink themes... I've never read horoscope, and so on. 
> but your message is plenty of prejudices and stereotypes.
> It's really simple, let us choose (theme, programs, applets, and so on).


*+1*

_@pwnst*r: No more technically savvy than you, but more smart, you are getting ridiculous with your own words._

----------


## Calmor

> Bull. Men and women are equal.  That is not to say that men and women are the same, but we are equal. Or at least, we SHOULD be treated equally.


I gotta call that an argument in semantics.  The rights and opportunities of women should be 100% equal.  I don't understand why they're not.  

But many a study, and my own general observation, show that largely, men and women think differently, approach tasks differently, etc.  Therefore we're not necessarily equal in that regard.  And sure, it's not an all-inclusive thing.  There are always exceptions.  What color are deer?  What about the <1% of the deer population that are albino?  What gender are electrical engineers?  What about the <1% of the engineering student population at my school that are female?

In reference to your mansplaining post, I've been guilty of it a time or two, and from my point of view it was never an intentional thing.  If a woman (OR man) expresses no geek traits and no interest in being a geek, but needs to know how to do something computer related, I automatically try to explain things on a non-geek level.  Maybe she knows more than I perceive, then becomes offended because I'm explaining it to her like I would explain it to a relative who's never touched a computer.  There are always two sides to every story.  Then again, sometimes I am just stupid or forgetful.  Unfortunately, I fit the male stereotypes of being unobservant and lacking nonverbal perception.  But, just tell me you're a geek, or you already know X, and I'll change modes.

Back to the OP's ideas - I agree with the latest postings - make up a theme.  I don't think an entire fork of Ubuntu necessary, and that the Ubuntu community is robust for a reason - it's "complete" enough yet flexible enough to customize into what you want.  And, if your wife wants a pink theme with a fertility calendar, you can do that for her if she doesn't know how to (or want to learn to) do it herself.

----------


## wildman4god

> this is a troll right? 
> Is freedom the right of invading 60 countries in 64 years?
> than yes, US is leader of the ....  i can't write that....


 that's just how I've heard it, don't know which contry your from but in america our president is called "the leader of the whole free world" because USA is know as "the land of the free" and people from every country come to america (sometimes illegally) to have this freedom, not that amarica litterly rules the world, but we represent freedom in the world. didn't mean to ruffle any feathers.

----------


## PmDematagoda

I think this thread has reached it's end now.

This thread is closed.

----------


## macogw

> I gotta call that an argument in semantics.  The rights and opportunities of women should be 100% equal.  I don't understand why they're not.  
> 
> But many a study, and my own general observation, show that largely, men and women think differently, approach tasks differently, etc.  Therefore we're not necessarily equal in that regard.  And sure, it's not an all-inclusive thing.  There are always exceptions.  What color are deer?  What about the <1% of the deer population that are albino?  What gender are electrical engineers?  What about the <1% of the engineering student population at my school that are female?


But how many girls and women are *turned off* from computing due to people constantly telling them "girls aren't into computers"?  Yes, some will think "I'll prove you wrong."  Many others will think "I should hide that I like this, because it's not feminine.  I should do something else.  I'm a girl, so I probably wouldn't be any good at it anyway, even if I like it."  That is HARMFUL.

EDIT: oops. mod ability to post after thread close strikes again.

----------


## bapoumba

I never heard of this project on the ubuntu-women mailing list..
The thread will remain closed.

----------

